# General > Farming & Crofting >  Any barley?

## B0wer

All you barley growers roughly when will barley be on the market? 
Just trying to work out how much longer I have to eek out current feed stock.

Would prefer bruised.

Thanks

----------


## B0wer

Ok ... if there's no barley this year what about wheat ? I have definitely seen wheat growing around and about.

----------


## goldenfox

Hello have you gotten barley yet.if not what quantity?

----------


## B0wer

Hi no not got any yet.
Looking for 2 tonnes total but will have to take it away 1/4 tonne at a time due to the carrying capacity of our van! We have got tote bags left over from last year. 
Where abouts are you?

----------

